# Fragebögen



## biologe (10. September 2011)

hi leute,

also ich hab mich zum vorbereitungskurs angemeldet und nun wurde eine Fragebogen CD zum kaufen angeboten...
Ich erinner mich aber dass in Bayern z.b. die prüfungen der letzen jahre einfach runtergeladen werden können...

Weiß jemand obs das in Bw auch gibt?? hab nämlch nichts dazu gefunden... Wie vergleichbar sind die Prüfungen?? könnte man einfach die von Bayern nehmen??
Oder hat jemand zufällig die CD und kann Sie verleihen oder soo??

Viele Grüße
STefan


----------



## raini08 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Fragebögen*



biologe schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> also ich hab mich zum vorbereitungskurs angemeldet und nun wurde eine Fragebogen CD zum kaufen angeboten...
> Ich erinner mich aber dass in Bayern z.b. die prüfungen der letzen jahre einfach runtergeladen werden können...
> ...


Hallo stefan ich kann dir aus eigner erfahrung sagen,ES GIBT FÜR JEDES BUNDESLAND EINEN EIGNEN FRAGEBOGEN (inklusive fragen) ich komm aus dem brandenburgerland südliche niederlausitz. ich wünsche dir viel glück für dein großen tag und immer petri heil:vik::m|wavey:#h#6


----------



## biologe (11. September 2011)

*AW: Fragebögen*

danke danke ...

na dann werd ich mir wohl die fragebögen kaufen müssen - seufz ... ganz schön teuer wirds wohl werden .. aber gut - besser als zweimal antreten..


----------



## m-spec (11. September 2011)

*AW: Fragebögen*

http://www.amazon.de/Handbuch-f%C3%BCr-den-Angelfischer-Fischereipr%C3%BCfung/dp/3440093530

Dieses Büchlein hat schon vielen geholfen und ist in meinen Augen noch erschwinglich.

Auf www.fangplatz.de gab es auch mal die Prüfungsbogen für einige Bundesländer online zum üben. Ob BW da auch bei war/ist müsstest selber mal gucken.


----------



## Bentham (13. September 2011)

*AW: Fragebögen*

Damit habe ich vor knapp 13 Jahren auch gelernt. Schließe mich m-spec in der Empfehlung an.


----------



## biologe (16. September 2011)

*AW: Fragebögen*

hey hey...

also ich hab mir jetzt diese prüfungsbögen mit cd aufschwatzen lassen -vom kurzsleiter... nun jaaa also 1. die cd funktioniert nicht aufm mac - was mich nervt - denn draufstehen tut nichts dergleichen...
das buch nun ja - sind halt die etwas über 800 fragen drinn sonst ists nichts besonders aber gut...
leider gibts auf der seite die bögen für bawü nicht ... schade eignetlich .. na ich werd mit dem heft lernen - falls jemand die cd habne will - ich hätte da eine anzubieten^^


----------

